# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Đơn vị dịch thuật chất lượng như thế nào?

## Trans24h

Ngày nay, nhu cầu dịch thuật công chứng đang ngày một gia tăng và phát triển mạnh mẽ, và đóng vai trò quan trọng trong cuộc sống thường ngày. Để cung ứng nhu cầu trên, Hiện giờ có hàng trăm triệu công ty dịch thuật được mở ra với quy mô, giá cả, chất lượng dịch thuật khác nhau. Để có thể biết được một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp ta cũng cần nắm rõ được quy trình tổ chức điều hành và quản lý, đội ngũ dịch thuật, chính sách của công ty...từ đó dễ dàng lựa chọn một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp phù hợp với dự án mà bạn có ý định triển khai.

*1- Về nhân sự*

 Công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp đều có một đội ngũ nhân sự chuyên nghiệp và chuyên môn giỏi, phải có ít nhất 03 năm kinh nghiệm về dịch thuật và 01 năm kinh nghiệm làm việc tại các lĩnh vực, chuyên ngành dịch thuật như tài chính - ngân hàng; kinh tế - thương mại; kỹ thuật - sản xuất; y tế - dược phẩm; công nghệ hóa sinh....



 Bên cạnh đó, công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp đều có quy trình tuyển dụng và đào tạo nghiêm ngặt để lựa chọn được biên dịch viên phù hợp. Hơn thế nữa, công ty dịch thuật còn luôn chú trọng việc bồi dưỡng và cập nhật thêm nhiều kiến thức chuyên sâu về chuyên ngành dịch thuật cũng như văn hóa dịch thuật của từng quốc gia trên thế giới. Chính vấn đề đó, đã giúp các công ty dịch thuật có được những dịch giả chuyên môn cao trong từng lĩnh vực dịch thuật không chỉ sang thạo ngôn ngữ mà còn am hiểu sâu sắc chuyên ngành.

*2- Về quy trình dịch thuật*

 Công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp không chỉ có một đội ngũ dịch thuật chuyên môn giỏi mà còn có tiến trình dịch thuật đảm bảo chất lượng. Mỗi một công dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp đều có một quy trình dịch thuật rõ ràng từ khâu tiếp nhận tài liệu, người quản lý dự án sẽ nghiên cứu tính chuyên ngành của tài liệu dịch sau đó lên kế hoạch dịch thuật bao gồm thời gian triển khai, hoàn thành và lựa chọn biên dịch viên phù hợp để tiếp nhận dự án.

 Sau bước điều tra và nghiên cứu tài liệu từ phía quản lý dự án và lựa chọn được biên dịch viên tiếp nhận dự án thì người biên dịch đó có nhiệm vụ phân tích tài liệu để lựa chọn từ điển chuyên ngành phù hợp, tiến hành thống nhất từ ngữ chuyên ngành, tạo lập các thuật ngữ, chú giải. Sau đó sẽ tiến hành bước dịch thuật, biên dịch, cuối cùng sẽ chuyển tài liệu được dịch qua bộ phận hiệu đính tiếp tục kiểm tra và chuẩn hóa tài liệu dịch thuật.

 Như vậy, một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp đều có giai đoạn dịch thuật khép kín, tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt các khâu trong tiến trình dịch thuật để đảm bảo chất lượng tốt nhất cho các tài liệu dịch thuật.

*3- Chính sách bảo mật thông tin*

 Một công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp thì luôn đảm bảo được chữ "Tín" của họ đối với khách hàng, điều này được thể hiện qua việc thực hiện đúng các cam kết bảo mật thông tin tài liệu dịch. Công ty dịch thuật luôn yêu cầu đội ngũ dịch thuật và cộng tác viên của mình tuân thủ đúng các cam kết, ví dụ như không được tiết lộ thông tin tài liệu dịch ra bên ngoài cho một bên thứ 3; thực hiện việc xóa toàn bộ nội dung tài liệu gốc sau khi đã bàn giao tài liệu dịch cho khách hàng...



*4- Cách thức quản lý điều hành, tổ chức dịch thuật*

 trong thực tiễn có rất nhiều các công ty dịch thuật không có  tiến trình dịch thuật bài bản mà họ vẫn đồng ý cho ra các bản dịch đảm bảo chất lượng. nhưng mặc dù thế, về lâu về dài thì cách tổ chức như vậy hoàn toàn không phù hợp nếu triển khai các dự án lớn. Bởi các dự án lớn luôn có số lượng bản dịch lớn, yêu cầu đòi hỏi về đảm bảo chất lượng cũng không thấp chút nào.

 Một công ty dịch thuật được coi là chuyên nghiệp nếu như có cách thức điều hành quản lý, tổ chức tiến độ dịch thuật khoa học, bài bản trong việc phân chia công việc theo từng chuyên ngành, từng đề tài. Sau khi tiếp nhận dự án sẽ bàn giao cho dịch thuật viên của từng chuyên ngành phù hợp, sau đó sẽ có các bước chuẩn hóa tài liệu dịch sau cùng và bàn giao cho khách hàng.

*5- Dự án triển khai, khách hàng đã phục vụ*

 Để xét sự chuyên nghiệp của một công ty dịch thuật bạn cũng nên xét tới số năm kinh nghiệm triển khai của công ty đó, một công ty với hơn 6 năm kinh nghiệm cũng đã được coi là chuyên nghiệp. Tiếp theo là số lượng dự án, khách hàng mà công ty đó đã thực hiện, nếu như một công ty thực hiện nhiều dự án lớn hoặc phục vụ khá nhiều khách hàng lớn trong một thời gian dài và đều nhận được sự hài lòng và phản hồi tốt từ khách hàng.

*Công ty dịch thuật công chứng 24h*

 Hotline 0948944222

 Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

https://dichthuats-initial-project.webflow.io/

https://www.scoop.it/u/d-ch-thu-t-co...-phap-trans24h

----------

